# Once a Douchebag, Always a Douchebag: Sorry, Gavin



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

While it's true that Gwen Stefani has been pretty overwhelming lately, what with the Blake Shelton thing and the embarrassing thing and the "oh honey, no" thing, it's also true that we are still very firmly on her team when it comes to the business of her divorce. The reason for that has a little to do with Gwen's fabulousness throughout the years, a bit to do with some intense No Doubt nostalgia, and a lot to do with Gavin Rossdale, the man who is quite possibly the douchebag of the decade. Ugh, could you even imagine being on his team? Of course not. Horrors upon horrors, y'all.

The one good thing that Gavin has done in the months since Gwen filed for divorce is keeping his shady little mouth shut. While Gwen was out releasing songs of heartache and misery and doing interview after interview describing the pain that he caused her, he was lying low, playing things cool. Until now, that is.
This is no good, no good at all ...


----------

